# Is Uber recording us?



## ChicagoMike (Nov 14, 2018)

I posted on this a few days ago. I'm aware my phone number is on that post, I don't really care. I've been driving with them for four years, their app sucks, but I have no problem with that, until now. Their app has been burning through a gig of data every two hours for the last week. And my cellphone shows it's because they're uploading video of my rides. I'm a Platinum driver with a 4.96 rating, why the **** are they doing this? I've done two factory resets of my phone in the last week hoping it would fix this, but it hasn't. And both factory resets have shown most of my data is going to streaming video. And all of my data has gone to Uber. So they must be the ones streaming video, right?






























6 hours online, 1.3 gigs of data used.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Not sure what to even think about this one really. That 1.32GB is a lot though. Do you have another phone you could try the app on. Doesn't have to be yours just your account being used. Maybe try using hotspot and another phone to see if your phone still registers that level of data usage.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You've already given them permission to access your camera and phone's storage.....so..... it's possible.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow  
Don't pick your nose.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Wow
> Don't pick your nose.


If you do, use your middle finger. Two birds with one stone


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You've already given them permission to access your camera and phone's storage.....so..... it's possible.


But, but... Can they see the pics in my vault?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> But, but... Can they see the pics in my vault?


Sigh....how bad is it?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Sigh....how bad is it?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


>


I'm pretty sure Rohit has had his way with them


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm pretty sure Rohit has had his way with them


.... And back to original thread topic now...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I turned access to my camera off. You might be able to do that in Android, not sure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The


ChicagoMike said:


> I posted on this a few days ago. I'm aware my phone number is on that post, I don't really care. I've been driving with them for four years, their app sucks, but I have no problem with that, until now. Their app has been burning through a gig of data every two hours for the last week. And my cellphone shows it's because they're uploading video of my rides. I'm a Platinum driver with a 4.96 rating, why the @@@@ are they doing this? I've done two factory resets of my phone in the last week hoping it would fix this, but it hasn't. And both factory resets have shown most of my data is going to streaming video. And all of my data has gone to Uber. So they must be the ones streaming video, right?
> View attachment 274297
> View attachment 274298
> View attachment 274297
> ...


They Listen.
Take pictures.
Take movies.
Track you.
Even with app. Off.

Dont forget



Pax Collector said:


> You've already given them permission to access your camera and phone's storage.....so..... it's possible.


Access to your bank account Too !


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

It does.

Settings 
Apps
Uber Driver
App Permissions










A little surprised the camera app permission is on by default.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> It does.
> 
> Settings
> Apps
> ...


Google has all of that too . . .


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> It does.
> 
> Settings
> Apps
> ...


Oh you know what, never mind, they'll need that for when they force you to re-verify your mug shot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I keep all apps on a short chain.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I turned access to my camera off. You might be able to do that in Android, not sure.
> 
> View attachment 274503


I take it you've never had to re-verify with a picture then. I wonder if you set it to off if you never get asked to do so. I've been asked to re-verify twice over the last year.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I take it you've never had to re-verify with a picture then. I wonder if you set it to off if you never get asked to do so. I've been asked to re-verify twice over the last year.


If they ask to verify, go to settings and turn on the permission, take the pic, then turn off again.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> If they ask to verify, go to settings and turn on the permission, take the pic, then turn off again.


Well that's what I'm curious about. I'm curious to know if it will actually let you do that, or if it crashes trying to. With my luck I'll turn off the camera access and then completely forget about it the next time they ask me to reverify it.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well that's what I'm curious about. I'm curious to know if it will actually let you do that, or if it crashes trying to. With my luck I'll turn off the camera access and then completely forget about it the next time they ask me to reverify it.


I've done it and it went fine. But your concern is valid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> If they ask to verify, go to settings and turn on the permission, take the pic, then turn off again.


Then toss phone into a Faraday bag when not needed.

Portable BLACK HOLE.

NO SIGNAL GETS OUT.

Toss Uber in.
No more " Games"

Kill it till you need it.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Then toss phone into a Faraday bag when not needed.
> 
> Portable BLACK HOLE.
> 
> ...


Or.. Radical acceptance works


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I've done it and it went fine.


Well that answers that question.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Or.. Radical acceptance works


Accept what ?
Government
Or Corporate
SPYING ?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Accept what ?
> Government
> Or Corporate
> SPYING ?


Everything.  it's the path to inner peace.

Radical Acceptance | Psychology Today - https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/pieces-mind/201207/radical-acceptance


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well that's what I'm curious about. I'm curious to know if it will actually let you do that, or if it crashes trying to. With my luck I'll turn off the camera access and then completely forget about it the next time they ask me to reverify it.


Camera access is turned off on my Android phone but is forced on for re-ver. After completing re-ver I turn off data and turn off camera access. Turn data back on and you're good to go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Everything.  it's the path to inner peace.
> 
> Radical Acceptance | Psychology Today - https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/pieces-mind/201207/radical-acceptance


I prefer to " RETURN TO SENDER".

Why " ACCEPT" things i do not desire ?

Acceptance will not foster change.

Discomfort will.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I prefer to " RETURN TO SENDER".
> 
> Why " ACCEPT" things i do not desire ?
> 
> ...


Valid point.  Carry on...


----------



## ChicagoMike (Nov 14, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Not sure what to even think about this one really. That 1.32GB is a lot though. Do you have another phone you could try the app on. Doesn't have to be yours just your account being used. Maybe try using hotspot and another phone to see if your phone still registers that level of data usage.





SRGuy said:


> Camera access is turned off on my Android phone but is forced on for re-ver. After completing re-ver I turn off data and turn off camera access. Turn data back on and you're good to go.


How's Wendy peppercorn? I heard you have 9 kids. I'm just trying to figure out why this app is now burning through so much data. Ive had a 5 gig data plan and I've never once gone over on it using uber. But I needed 7 extra gigs in a few days to get me to the end of the month.

I did switch my data usage to an unlimited plan which was supposed to start yesterday (I don't know when, maybe at midnight on 11/18, maybe some other time). I drove 4 hours on Sunday afternoon, 2 Sunday morning (as in after midnight on Saturday). Right now verizon is showing over .5 gig of data usage. That's still very high for my normal usage. I just want to know what is going on.


----------

